# When will XM be back to normal?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

For the last 2 days XM has been having a problem and have been operating off there backup system, there have been no DJ's (most stations such as the 80's channel has been repeating the same 8 hour backup loop for the past 2 days), most of the titles on the screen are listed wrong or have 111111 after the names. Some channels dont have any artist title information at all.

I am glad they have these backup systems, but these 8 hour loops are getting a little tired. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

I thought My Sony Plug & Play was malfunctioning.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I see 20 on 20 is back to normal, other stations still playing their backup loops.

It must have been a hell of a server problem.


----------



## charlesml3 (Aug 4, 2003)

I was wondering what was going on with XM. I usually stay around the 40's with Fred on 44 and Ethel on 47. I haven't heard a DJ in two weeks. No specials, nothing but a rotation. I was beginning to wonder if they had fired everyone in preparaion for closing shop. Good to know that's not the issue!

Charles


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Everything was back to normal as of Sunday. 

Must have been a big crash.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I called on Friday to Tech Support to find out if my receiver was the culprit as some of the channels were fine and others had the 11111111111 errors or no channel description at all.

Got through, and the recorded message said "no system wide problems at this time" or something to that effect. Uh huh.

Got through to a human being, and they said they were aware of the problem and were working on it.

Everythuing back to normal as best as I can tell this morning.


----------

